# Helmet cost



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

I think I saw a thread about this before, but I did a search and couldn't find it.

I want to sign up for driving school, but I'm not crazy about buying a helmet for just 1 event. How much does a helmet cost and is there any place you can rent/borrow one?
Thx


----------



## 99flhr (Apr 12, 2005)

st_o_p said:


> I think I saw a thread about this before, but I did a search and couldn't find it.
> 
> I want to sign up for driving school, but I'm not crazy about buying a helmet for just 1 event. How much does a helmet cost and is there any place you can rent/borrow one?
> Thx


 visit your local Hells Angels clubhouse ? Seriously, have any friends with bikes?


----------



## oxford (Jan 16, 2005)

st_o_p said:


> I think I saw a thread about this before, but I did a search and couldn't find it.
> 
> I want to sign up for driving school, but I'm not crazy about buying a helmet for just 1 event. How much does a helmet cost and is there any place you can rent/borrow one?
> Thx


I priced helmets several months ago. IIRC, they start at about $250.

I say just consider the helmet part of the cost of the school. Some events sometimes have a few helmets available for loan. But there is no guarantee that you'll find a loaner that fits well enough to be safe. And, you just don't know what a loaner has been through before. From what I've seen in my research, a motorcycle helmet will not be acceptable.

It's your brain inside that helmet. Don't risk it.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

oxford said:


> I priced helmets several months ago. IIRC, they start at about $250.
> 
> I say just consider the helmet part of the cost of the school. Some events sometimes have a few helmets available for loan. But there is no guarantee that you'll find a loaner that fits well enough to be safe. And, you just don't know what a loaner has been through before. From what I've seen in my research, a motorcycle helmet will not be acceptable.
> 
> It's your brain inside that helmet. Don't risk it.


+1
Many DEs won't let you use a motorcycle helmet. When I was researching for helmets, one phrase that was posted stood out in my mind.
$10 helmet for a $10 head.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

99flhr said:


> visit your local Hells Angels clubhouse ? Seriously, have any friends with bikes?





st_o_p said:


> I think I saw a thread about this before, but I did a search and couldn't find it.
> 
> I want to sign up for driving school, but I'm not crazy about buying a helmet for just 1 event. How much does a helmet cost and is there any place you can rent/borrow one?
> Thx


Trust me, driving schools are like potato chips - you can't have just one. As for a loaner helmet, ask the organizer of your local school on how many helmets they have and how well using a loaner works out. Almost anyone using a loaner will be in the beginner group, so they'd all be used at the same time.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks guys for the feedback.
That's a good point about the fit - I didn't think about that. I guess that means they come in different sizes, so I'll have to find one that's my size (wooden head  )

So next question - where can I buy a helmet?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

oxford said:


> From what I've seen in my research, a motorcycle helmet will not be acceptable.


Our local CCA chapter (Golden Gate) accepts M2000/SA2000 or newer. The CCA is about as conservative as it gets when it comes to HPDE's, so :dunno:

To the OP, check the HPDE literature for the helmet requirements. If they'll accept an M2000 (or the newer M2005) helmet, then visit a local motorcycle shop and see what they've got. If not, then maybe you can just pretend to shop there and narrow down your size, then order something online.


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

I get a kick out of the "don't buy that $150 helmet instead of the $350 version, because your head is worth more than $150" argument. If that was true, everyone should be out there buying the $900 bell helmets, and even more expensive varieties.

Truth is, EVERY helmet sold in a reputable motorcycle shop (save for those beanie-types) will save your a$$. If they have the sticker that says M2000 (or M2005) they are manufactured to the same safety standards.

How the helmet FITs is *infinitely* more important than how much it costs.

What you DO get with the more expensive helmets is:
a> lighter materials (a big plus when you're wearing it for 30-35 minutes or longer at a time)
b> a less bulky helmet (see a)
c> some pretty slick graphics (if that's important to you)
d> better accessories (lenses, airflow, etc.)

Oh, and to the OP....yer gonna get addicted. Unless you just don't like driving.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

st_o_p said:


> Thanks guys for the feedback.
> That's a good point about the fit - I didn't think about that. I guess that means they come in different sizes, so I'll have to find one that's my size (wooden head  )
> 
> So next question - where can I buy a helmet?


I recommend Stable Energies in Garfield :thumbup:

www.stableenergies.com


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

jcatral14 said:


> I recommend Stable Energies in Garfield :thumbup:
> 
> www.stableenergies.com


15 miles from JC - not bad. Thx


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

st_o_p said:


> Thanks guys for the feedback.
> That's a good point about the fit - I didn't think about that. I guess that means they come in different sizes, so I'll have to find one that's my size (wooden head  )
> 
> So next question - where can I buy a helmet?


Make sure you try different brands. For instance, I can't wear a Bell helmet, because my head is not as "round" as the Bell design, But Simpson Hemets fit my slightly more "oval shaped" head just fine.

And the lighter you go...more $, the more comfortable it is to wear. Heavy helmets SUCK for driving in high G corners. So compare fit and weight of the helmet when making a decision.

As to where to find them... look at racing shops. Motorcycle shops usually only cary snell M helmets. Most track events require a nomex lining that the M helmets do not have.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Actually every helmet with a Snel sticker meets certain MINIMUM standards. The are tested to those minimum standards and they pass, they get a sticker. Better helmets easily pass the tests and lesser helmets, barely pass the tests.

For instance, Bell made NO changes to their helmets to pass Snell SA2005 standards with their SA2000 helmets.

No, not everyone needs a $900 helmet, but there are other factors. Fit, eye hole size (glasses or not), overall feel (face space and other factors), weight (lighter is better).

And realize you buy a helmet today, and you may be using it 10 years from now.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> Actually every helmet with a Snel sticker meets certain MINIMUM standards. The are tested to those minimum standards and they pass, they get a sticker. Better helmets easily pass the tests and lesser helmets, barely pass the tests.
> 
> For instance, Bell made NO changes to their helmets to pass Snell SA2005 standards with their SA2000 helmets.
> 
> ...


That's not a good idea. I replace mine every 4-5 years. The "glass" construction can breakdown and the helmet does not retain the original properties. Of course there are many factors here.... storage, how much sunlight it sees, are there nicks and scrapes on it......

and :thumbup: on remembering glasses! Even if don't wear glasses, sometimes you want to wear sunglasses!


----------



## jbrannon7 (May 24, 2006)

I was curious about the difference in helmets also. I couldn't understand why a Kevlar Motorcycle helmet was not the same as an SA helmet. Then I read this link.

http://www.nccbmwcca.org/index.php?id=48,124,0,0,1,0


----------



## choatie88 (Jan 26, 2007)

I picked up a new Pyrotect SA2005 open face helmet for $130 on eBay...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

BTW that reference is incorrect. The SA test does not do mulitple impact testing. But it does add a roll bar shaped anvil to teh ipact test schedule (2" diameter 12" long anvil).


----------



## von_zoom (May 11, 2006)

I agree with obtaining a good helmet, which means spending around $250- 300.00. Important you try several on and determine size and fit that way. Ware your glasses when you try them on. Each brand may feel diferent. Most schools will accept both M and SA SNELL 2000 or newer standards. Next year the 2000 may no longer be valid. Suggest you get the SA. Some schools get a little fussy about M. I prefer a full face, visor, and air intakes. They can and do get hot after 30 - 45 mins. Good luck, and I know you will enjoy the driving events.
vz


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

DE events normally allow at LEAST the past 2 SNELL ratings, so 2000 and 2005 should be fine until the end of 2010 or maybe even the end of 2015. Heck even the SCCA allows the last two SNELL ratings. I race with a SA2000 helmet, figuring I will replace it anyway before 2010.


----------



## von_zoom (May 11, 2006)

Pinecone said:


> DE events normally allow at LEAST the past 2 SNELL ratings, so 2000 and 2005 should be fine until the end of 2010 or maybe even the end of 2015.


Yep, you are correct about 2010. I misspoke thinking it was this year they expire. Not so. Sorry.
vz


----------

